# surenchère / en mal de surenchère



## poupounette

Bonjour,

J'ai consulté le dictionnaire de WR et surenchère est traduit par sobrepuja. Cependant, ce mot-là n'existe pas selon le Diccionario de la Real Academia.

Je vous donne la phrase:

e_n déposant un projet de surenchère qu plus tard 5 jours de négociation avant la clôture de l'Offre _

Il s'agit d'une Offre Public d'achat...

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lpfr

Aquí lo traducen como "sobrepostura".


----------



## poupounette

No hay muchas entradas en google para sobrepostura...

Uy , gracias de todas formas


----------



## lpfr

Sí, es cierto, pero una de ellas es esta.


----------



## Domtom

1)

*surenchère* _(f.)_, sobrepuja.

FUENTE :

Jacqueline FERRERAS, Gilbert ZONANA: *Dictionnaire Juridique et Économique *Espagnol/Français Français/Espagnol. La Maison du Dictionnaire, Paris, 2000, 441 pages. Page 420. 


2)

*surenchère* (f.) : puja, sobrepostura ; segunda subasta.
_surenchère du dixième, du sixième_: sobrepuja de la décima, de la sexta parte.
_adjudication sur surenchère_: adjudicación al mejor postor, en el marco de la segunda subasta.
_porter la surenchère_: mejorar la postura.

FUENTE :

Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 5è édition, 2006, 1279 pages. Page 626.


----------



## poupounette

gracias a todos! Al final pongo sobrepuja


----------



## chics

Puedes poner _puja_, o también, dependiendo del contexto, una _contraoferta_ haría el mismo papel. 

_Sobrepuja_ tal vez no esté en el diccionario, pero consta de _sobre_ y _puja_, todo el mundo va a entenderlo.


----------



## rightbabel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Hola amigos no tengo ni idea de cómo traducir "en mal de surenchère".Contexto: decisión tomada por el Gobierno francés hace años de mejora de la situación de los "sin papeles".Frase: "La décision du gouvernemet incite M. Le Pen, en mal de surenchère, à pousser plus loin sa démagogie". Mi traducción: "La decisión gubernamental incita a Le Pen, ávido de populismo, a ir más lejos con su demagogia". "En mal de surènchère" lo he traducido como "ávido de populismo".¿Alguien me ayuda con "mal de surenchère"?Muchas gracias


----------



## chlapec

"arrastrado por la fiebre de las promesas electoralistas" (queda un poco largo, la verdad sea dicha)
"lanzado al "quién da más"" (marca de la casa)


----------



## lpfr

Yo traduciría "en mal de surenchère" por "en falta de sobrepuja".
  O tal vez "ávido de sobrepuja". No creo que "surenchère" corresponda a populismo.


----------



## camargo

Hola:
tal vez:
"queriendo subir/aumentar la apuesta"
Saludos


----------



## chlapec

camargo said:


> Hola:
> tal vez:
> "queriendo subir/aumentar la apuesta"
> Saludos


 
En realidad sería lo contrario. Algo así como "en su afán de contraatacar/de réplica", no sé... El hecho es que Le Pen se dice: ¿Cómo?, ¿mejorar las condiciones de los sin papeles?, ¡lo que nos faltaba!¡Hasta ahí podíamos llegar!


----------



## camargo

Puede ser que me haya equivocado, no sé mucho del contexto, de todos modos, hablaba de subir la apuesta de su demagogia, no de mejorar nada
Saludos


----------



## lpfr

La "surenchère" en el contexto social o político no es una apuesta.
  Por ejemplo un sindicato pide una aumentación de 5% y el otro "surenchérit" pidiendo 8%.
  O un político promete juegos todos los meses el otro "surenchérit" prometiendo juegos todas las semanas y ademas una libra de pan por día para cada ciudadano romano.


----------



## esteban

Apoyándome en todo lo que se ha dicho y ya que _surenchère_ se refiere en este caso a _declaraciones_ de Le Pen, qué tal algo así como:

La décision du gouvernemet incite M. Le Pen, en mal de surenchère, à pousser plus loin sa démagogie.

A raíz de la decisión gubernamental, Le Pen, ávido de escaladas verbales, se deja arrastrar por su demagogia.

Saludos

esteban


----------



## GURB

Hola
Mejor que _ávido de_ yo pondría:* nunca parco en escaladas verbales/ nunca corto ni perezoso para (echar leña al fuego).
*Quand on fait de la surenchère on attise les braises, le débat*: *echar leña al fuegoest une possibilité pas si éloignée de l'idée exprimée.*
Un saludo
*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Gurb, 

Je ne suis pas très convaincue du passage à la négation, il me semble que la phrase positive a plus de poids. Impression tout à fait personnelle.

"En su afán" (proposé par Chlapec): l'idée est juste et bien rendue, et la phrase reste légère. Je la préfère.

De surenchérir: je verrais bien une expression du style: de dar siempre un paso más.

Je trouve que, si l'on ne connaissait trop bien le personnage dont on parle, l'expression "echar leña al fuego" ne te serait pas venue directement à l'idée, en regardant simplement l'expression à traduire. Enfin, il me semble. 

Bisous et bon weekend !

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rightbabel said:


> "La décision du gouvernemet incite M. Le Pen, en mal de surenchère, à pousser plus loin sa démagogie".



Aunque desconozco cual es la actual popularidad del inefable Le Pen, creo que cuando el autor dice *en mal de surenchère*, se refiere a que está atravesando una fase de impopularidad y a que nadie apuesta por él o, como aún se dice por estos lares, nadie da un duro por él. 

Por lo tanto, yo lo traduciría, por ejemplo, por *actualmente de capa caída*.


----------



## chlapec

Después de darle un millón de vueltas a la frase, y en la línea de la propuesta de Víctor, he pensado en una traducción que podría funcionar.
Tomando como base el sentido de "en mal de qqch." como que la cosa no está funcionando bien, y el de "surenchères", en el contexto político, como la carrera de promesas electorales, ofertas y contraofertas de los políticos, que pretenden superarse unas a otras en una espiral sin fin, se me ocurrió lo siguiente:

"La decisión gubernamental incita a Le Pen, *con un mensaje político en crisis*, a ir más lejos en su demagogia"
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que vamos totalmente a la deriva con esta nueva interpretación que no corresponde ni a "être en mal de" (que quiere decir estar desperadamente en busca de algo) ni a "surenchère".

Hay, además una relación en la frase francesa entre surenchère y pousser plus loin.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## esteban

En este caso (ya que estamos hablando de Le Pen) para traducir en mal de surenchère me quedaría con: en el afán de echar leña al fuego (aporte combinado de chlapec y gurb). 

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> Me parece que vamos totalmente a la deriva con esta nueva interpretación que no corresponde ni a "être en mal de" (que quiere decir estar desperadamente en busca de algo) ni a "surenchère".
> Hay, además una relación en la frase francesa entre surenchère y pousser plus loin.
> Bisous,
> Gévy



Sí, estoy de acuerdo. 



> CNRTL:
> *Être en mal de qqn, de qqc.* Souffrir de l'absence de quelqu'un, de quelque chose; _p. ext._, désirer, avoir besoin de.


----------



## swift

Víctor Pérez said:


> Aunque desconozco cual es la actual popularidad del inefable Le Pen, creo que cuando el autor dice *en mal de surenchère*, se refiere a que está atravesando una fase de impopularidad y a que nadie apuesta por él [...]



Hola Víctor... ¡Tanto tiempo!

No sé si esta interpretación sea la más apropiada, sin embargo a mí me suena bastante lógica. De ser como lo propones (no sé si has cambiado de parecer), surenchère correspondería al reclamo de que goza un personaje popular.

¿Por qué no "en carencia de popularidad"?


----------



## lpfr

"En mal de" no quiere decir que algo funciona mal, sino que le falta algo. Un vendedor está "en mal de nouveaux clients" cuando no encuentra nuevos clientes. Tampoco quiere decir (aunque sea el caso actualmente) que ese individuo sea más impopular.
  Tampoco quiere decir "escalada verbal", como ha sido propuesto.

  La frase quiere decir que ese señor quisiera tener ideas u oportunidades de exigir nuevas decisiones del gobierno aun más de derecha que la que este hace, o hacer nuevas promesas aun más excesivas que las precedentes. Corresponde más bien a una falta de imaginación.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo también creo que hay que volver a la definición de "en mal de" que aparece en 3 posts anteriores.

Aquí lo traduciría por "en su afán/deseoso de prometer más que nadie"
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/surench%c3%a9rir


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tina:

¡Muy buena solución!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Como ya lo escribí en un post anterior, una "surenchère" no es obligatoriamente una promesa. También puede ser une petición o una exigencia.
  No sé de cuando es el documento sobre Le Pen. Pero si es actual, no debe tratarse de promesas ya que ha admitido que no se presentará de nuevo como candidato. Así que lo que puede hacer actualmente son más exigencias que promesas.
  O, tal vez, el "mal de surenchère", corresponde precisamente al hecho que va a retirarse de la política, y que no puede "surenchérir" más.
  Y no creo que "en manque de" se traduzca bien como "en su afán". La palabra que corresponde mejor es "carencia".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La decisión del Gobierno fue un acicate para Le Pen quien, como otros enferman por desamor ("en mal d’amour"), estaba enfermo por la falta de popularidad de esos momentos ("en mal de surenchère"). La gente no apostaba por él, no pujaba por él y, falto de un apoyo que necesitaba, para animar a su electorado se vio obligado a ir aún más lejos en su discurso demagógico.  

  Por eso estoy de acuerdo con *lpfr *y con *swift *en que "carencia" es apropiado y no “afán”. 

  Si el "de capa caída", que propuse antes, suena algo vulgar (por otro lado, expresión de acorde con el personaje), podríamos decir “*en pérdida de apoyo popular*”.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches bonne nuit,

_Être en mal de_ no es solo _carecer de_, su corolario es indispensable, _desear con ansia_ llenar este vacío.

A una persona sola que busca y reinvidica su soledad no se le diría nunca que está _en mal de compagnie_ (por ejemplo).
Hay parejas sin hijos y muy felices así y parejas _en mal d'enfants_ que recurren a todas las soluciones que puede ofrecerles la medicina o a la adopción. (Es en este contexto que se oye mucho _en mal de_)

Le Pen se encontró con que Sarko le "robó" parte de sus posturas (bastante radicales y muy a la derecha) y por ende parte de su electorado.
El histrión Le Pen no tiene más remedio que "en remettre une couche" y situarse todavía más a la derecha, proponer medidas más extremistas aún  que las presentadas por el gobierno actual a fin de conservar el poco electorado que le queda.

De las propuestas anteriores me quedaría con:
- ansioso por aumentar la apuesta
- en su afán/deseoso de prometer más que nadie

Puede que la haya liado más 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

RE: Cintia&Martine

Tu as raison, Martine. Et si l'on essayait avec "plusvalía"?



> en el afán de aumentar su plusvalía



Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No sé, personalmente creo que no. Aunque el trasfondo sea su pérdida de popularidad y de electorado el personaje, aún en el cenit de su "gloria" habría tenido la misma actitud si cualquiera se hubiera colocado a su derecha. Como dijo lpfr no es su futuro como político lo que está en juego sino sus "principios", su manera de ser.

Ignoro cuáles fueron sus propuestas cuando este episodio pero supongo que a una medida de expulsión de 25 000 (corregidme si me equivoco sobre la cifra) de sin papeles lo más seguro es que haya predicado un número mucho mayor.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

RE: Cintia&Martine

Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Conservando la idea de puja:



> en el afán de aumentar su oferta


----------



## lunar

être en mal de surenchère, mi propuesta:
La décision du gouvernemet incite M. Le Pen, en mal de surenchère, à pousser plus loin sa démagogie.
La decisión gubernamental incita a Le Pen, ahora falto de argumentos, a ir más lejos en su demagogia.


----------



## Sordello

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Buscad antes de lanzar una pregunta al foro si ya existen otros hilos.​
Buenos días foreros:

aquí les mando la siguiente duda:

"Comment être sujet à l'époque de l'exposition intégrale, quand la profondeur s'étale à la surface, sinon par surenchère sur la surface dans la surexposition de soi?" (Patrick Vauday, "L'invention du visible")

"¿Cómo ser sujeto en la época de la exposición integral, cuando la profundidad se despliega en la superficie, sino mediante el afán de la exposición de sí mismo sobre la superficie?"

sobrepuja no me gusta para nada en este contexto... pero si alguien tiene alguna razón para que la ponga, bienvenido sea. 

Merci!

Sordello.


----------



## cebollas

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos:

Acudo de nuevo a este simpático foro, para encontrar respuestas, a lo que posiblemente sólo a mí me parecen enigmas.

Se trata de una frase dentro de un texto sobre los años entre las dos guerras mundiales. Más en concreto sobre las consecuencias del Tratado de Versailles o Versalles, que puso fin a la Primera Guerra Mundial y que sirvió de excusa continua para los fascismos, especialmente para el nacionalsocialismo. Esta es la frase:

Ce traité fut« l’« aubaine des maître-chanteurs », propre à permettre toutes les surenchères 

Que yo insatisfactoriamente he traducido como:

"Este tratado fue la "ocasión perfecta de los chantajistas" para permitirse cualquier apuesta."

Como veis es una traducción más que libre, pero no sé traducir aquí "surenchère". Me pregunto, más bien os pregunto, si "demagogia" sería posible.

Muchas gracias a tod@s


----------



## ecopep

Hola de nuevo.

Ayer os consulté cómo traducir una expresión utilizada en una entrevista reciente hecha a Dominique de Villepin. En ella, el ex-primer ministro rechaza la guerra como respuesta a la amenaza terrorista tras los atentados del pasado 13 de noviembre.

Mi duda está en la última frase del siguiente párrafo:

_Parce que cette région du Moyen-Orient – et on pourrait prendre l’ensemble du monde arabo-musulman – est traversée de crises, traversée de blessures, meurtrie. Il est, en plus, en profonde crise de modernisation, avec en son coeur une crise sociale qui frappe violemment les classes les plus défavorisées, et les classes moyennes, du fait de la corruption, du fait de la rente pétrolière – et qui est marqué de profondes inégalités. Une grande partie de ces djihadistes viennent de cette classe moyenne. Et donc, nous alimentons *le cycle de la surenchère.*_

¿Cómo se podría traducir en este contexto _le cycle de la surenchère_? (No se me ocurre ninguna traducción)

Gracias.

Jose.


----------



## nataliagarriddo

¡Hola! Estoy teniendo problemas con la traducción de esta frase, ya que ninguna de las acepciones de ''surenchère'' encaja con el contexto. La frase es la siguiente: Chacune des parties est sûre de son bon droit et semble poussée à la surenchère par des partisans qui jugent que tout compromis serait une reculade.

Gracias!!


----------



## Paquita

¿escalada? por ejemplo: Más diálogo y menos escalada verbal

Pero si quieres una propuesta válida debes indicarnos el contexto (¿quiénes son estas "parties" y estos "partisans"?) y qué traducciones descartaste y por qué. A lo mejor la mía no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Quizá se pudiese interpretar en el sentido de un "ir a más", que tiene que ver en cierto modo con la idea de "escalada" (palabra que me gusta mucho) y con las nociones de "aumento", "sobrepuja", etc.


----------

